
Q and A: Mark Zuckerberg, Facebook’s Chief Executive - asnyder
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/26/qa-mark-zuckerberg-facebooks-chief-executive/
======
dhuck
these are pretty sub-par questions that were probably written by a marketing
person: "But completely opting out of the platform won’t allow you to play any
games and other third party features on the site?"

and this is one of the first times that i have ever seen 0 comments on a NYT
post, especially on a topic this controversial. am i just missing something?
where are all the comments? (when i tried to post mine, i got a message that
all comments are pre-moderated.)

compare this article to the last Q and A with Eliot Schrage:
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/11/facebook-
executive-...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/11/facebook-executive-
answers-reader-questions/)

EDIT: there are also no comments on this NYT facebook article that came out
the same day:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/27/technology/27facebook.html...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/27/technology/27facebook.html?ref=technology).
it looks like facebook is pulling strings to quash dissent.

